# MOK _ Waverazor v 1.0.3 Now Out ....



## sostenuto (Oct 13, 2017)

First heard of this on PluginGuru Livestream, some months back. Tried first Trial and worked a bit to get comfy with UI .... but that's just me. 
Some interesting stuff in there to work with.
_Just a User; no ties to source._

https://www.tracktion.com/products/waverazor


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 15, 2017)

Will benefit from comment if some have done earlier trial or this one. 
The 'patent-pending' oscillator design raises interest given many other top synths owned, or available.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks for mentioning it! When Waverazor first came out, the sounds in the demo video didn't appeal to me, even though I liked Mr. Yamada's taste in sounds for the M-Audio Venom (unfortunately I have never been anywhere near an Andromeda A6). But the sounds in their remix video are much more my cup of tea, so I have finally bought it.


----------

